# A New Offshore Vessel



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi People,
This is just to show my latest model as she nears completion.She is an AHTS of Vic Sandvic 491CD design.There are 4 of these currently under construction in Norway,the first is due for launch in May 2009,and images can be seen on siemoffshore.com.
This fully opertional model with twin engines a working azimuth bow thruster, towing winch and fire monitors was built with the very kind help of Siem Offshore.(K) 
I have some video of her working but I don't know yet if I am allowed to submit this on SN?
Best wishes to you all!
Andy.


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

That's a cracker! Please look into posting the video (or a link), I'm sure it'll be enjoyed.


----------

